# Staner USA



## soundlight (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of and/or seen and/or used any Staner audip equipment? I was going through my audio bookmarks, and I found this one. I forget when I bookmarked it, but it was probably when I was going on my bookmarking spree of all of the lighting/sound distributors and manufacturers that I could find with google.

Staner USA homepage

I find it interesting that all of their mic/line consoles except for their biggest one ("Pallas") have phantom power on less than half their channels. I don't see how that would be a big leap to put it on all the channels!

I'm kinda sorta interested in the Pallas console, and might look into it later for a model for our school, depending on the pricepoint and distributor location & shipping. But I'm just trying to see if anyone has used ANY of their stuff or heard of it, and if you've used it, how was it? Good? Bad? Ugly?


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm now interested as well.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 17, 2006)

Heh...I know that some companies like this can be lousy, but some can be good. This one has interested me, mainly due to the fact that it has really cheap, small mini-consoles with half-baked phantom power systems, as well as huge, touring, popular line-array systems. I looked around the page, and their touring line-array systems and touring 3-way systems are very popular. They are based out of Brazil, but are popular in some areas in South America, the USA, and Europe.

As I mentioned, I'm interested if anyone has had any experience with the equipment.


----------



## nez (Apr 17, 2006)

it sounds all good and all but we just got a new digital sound board to play with so we probly wont be gettin a new one anytime soon


----------



## themixav (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, 

Yeah we currently have the Staner Lan 800 series, Sounds really great. We have the system running right now running a few small bands and live DJ. 3 way. The clearity is great. We have it running on Lab.gruppen FP 9000 amps, with DBX Drive Racks. But im looking into some info on tuning the system for optimal output for both DJ and Live. Cross over points ect. ..If anyone can help please let me know.


----------



## avkid (Aug 7, 2010)

I just found their website and had a look at the line arrays.
They use a 7 pin xlr for audio.
What the??????


----------



## museav (Aug 8, 2010)

Dies Staner USA even exist? I can find the site for Staner Audioamerica, which is based in Brazil, but nothing on any US representative or distribution. Since I don't read Portuguese, there is only so much I can get from that site, although it is interesting to find that "line array" is apparently "line array" in Portuguese.

As far as tuning the system, hopefully you can get some settings from the manufacturer. If not, you might want to consider hiring someone that has the right tools and experience.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 8, 2010)

Staner USA existed way back when I started this thread years ago. It doesn't exist any more, and hasn't for a little while. There used to be a USA division though, but it's still the same company - they just don't appear to have a US page any more. And their product offerings have changed a little bit.


----------



## CSCTech (Aug 8, 2010)

Was looking around the StanerAmerica site, although I can't read a thing I found this, well, it was on the homepage. Looks pretty interesting, power is a bit low but looks good for a small band or even DJ.
http://www.staner.com/produtos/caixas_acusticas/centauro_system.php


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 9, 2010)

But you need to remember that a line array is not neccessarily the right system for an application, just beacuse they are the must have toy this week does not make them the right tool for the job...


----------



## museav (Aug 9, 2010)

The one comment in English I found on that site was "Notice: Some products in this site are available for sale on specific markets only." When I see something like this I usually immediately wonder whether the products are even sold in other countries, whether there is any support or distribution in other areas, what you do if you need service or support, etc.

The Internet allows everyone to access product information from around the world but what it does not necessarily do is address the issues related to import, licensing, distribution, certification and so on that may be related to using those products in other countries. An example is that I have already talked to groups that tried to save money on replacing their 700MHz wireless mics by purchasing used units off eBay or similar sites only to find they bought wireless mics that were intended for use in other countries and were never sold in the US. So now they have another wireless system that is not legal to use and will have to replace it.


----------



## themixav (Aug 19, 2010)

*Staner Canada- www.stanercanada.com*

Hi guys

I found a site that links to a dealer in canada. From what i heard he has a couple boxes from staner. you guys can get it out for any info. Staner Canada


----------



## museav (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Staner Canada- www.stanercanada.com*

That site for Canada also contains a link to Miami Audio Music, http://www.miamiaudiomusic.com/products/staner/speakers.php. However neither of those sites contain much useful information; no tech specifications, no product data sheets, no pricing, no dealer list, etc. And I could not find any reviews or anything like that.

Apparently the current Lyle Lovett tour is using Staner line arrays on his current tour but otherwise they seem fairly unknown in the US. They've come up on ProSoundWeb a couple of times, primarily in regards to subs, but those references seem pretty much limited to one person.


----------



## FullRangeAudio (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Staner Canada- www.stanercanada.com*

We recently had about $12k worth of equipment stolen from our production truck in Miami, FL The setup was used mainly for DJ events with 300-1000 people in attendance. 
To replace our gear for we decided to go with Staner "WingVX" passive system. The tops are dual 15" drivers with a horn, 2 way. The subs are dual 18" cabinets. I really liked the demo I was given and the quality of the cabinets seemed very solid, including the mesh material behind the grill, so you cant see through to the drivers, it looks clean. They are a little heavy but both the tops and subs come with caster wheels to tip and push. Sound quality was not bad at all. The tops were a little too rich in the upper mids when ran flat, but the subs were just perfect. For the price range and the 2 year warranty it seems they are a good deal. The question is if they hold up on the road. We will see. 
But like everyone else here I wish there was more references on the internet. I got specs direct from the company, with a translator.


----------

